# A Rant About High Street Watch-Botchers



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I really am beginning to build up a loathing for high street jewellers - a.k.a. Rip-off mechant 'watch botchers'. :thumbsdown:

Their classic 'botch' seems to be the ease with which they manage to ruin screw-down case-backs ....

.... using a two-pronged wrench, instead of a 3-prong Jaxa type (or even a 'sticky ball') ....

.... resulting in the inevitable slips, and graunch marks on a previously pristine case-back.

And then they charge you the minimum of a Fiver for changing the (50p trade cost or less) battery !! :angry:

It seems they also sometimes manage to b*gger up other things inside the watch too !! 

Back last June (2009), when I was only just getting into my stride, establishing my Seiko 7A38 collection ....

I bought a rather nice 7A38-726A on eBay. This is the (UK) seller's original photo:










It had belonged to the seller's father, and was IIRC presented to him for 25 years service (with Heinz) ....

.... and was in really nice lightly worn condition, with just a minor mark on the bezel near 11 o'clock.

It also came with the original Seiko box ....

.... and fitted with that 'orrible dark green shark leather strap - which had to go ! :yucky:

I didn't print off a copy of the eBay listing, but I remember the seller correctly and honestly stating that the watch had a fault:

A slipping sweep second hand. 

And for that reason, most likely, there was little competition from other bidders, and I won the auction for under Â£40 !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

As the watch needed little more than a cursory wipe with a soft cloth, the strap changing ....

.... and other than the slipping sweep second hand, all functions appeared to be working perfectly ....

.... it got put away in the collection, for the minor problem to be sorted later (and then forgotten). :blush:

But, I did make a note of it, on my Excel spreadsheet that I use to contol the collection.









Anyway, I opened up the box that includes most of my 7A38-726x's, -727x's, -728's yesterday ....

And noticed that this one had stopped. Flat battery I assumed (correctly, as it turned out).

As this watch's case-back had minimal removal tool marks on it, I used a Jaxa copy 3-prong tool,

(assisted with a squirt of aerosol freezer) to loosen it, and then a 'sticky ball' to remove the caseback.

This is what I found:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Notice anything ? :huh:

Well apart from the fact that the watch had been fitted with an incorrect under-sized battery:

A SR927SW (#395) instead of the correct (and somewhat larger capacity) SR936SW (#394) ....

.... hence the reason it's sat at an angle in the battery recess, and it's short life.

Also the finger-like spring tensioner for the sweep second hand is not centered over the end ....

.... but pushed carelessly to one side of it, and is rubbing on the side of the sweep second axle. 

Very easily remedied in this case, with careful use of tweezers, so that it gently bears on the end of the axle:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry, wrong key.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

oubaas56 said:


> Bent fingerspring on chrono second hand?


Too late. See above. :tongue2: Lemme finish my rant, please ! :shutup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Notice anything ? :huh:
> 
> Also the finger-like spring tensioner for the sweep second hand is not centered over the end ....
> 
> ...


Needless to say, this fixed the 'slipping sweep second hand' problem straight away. 










But this isn't the only instance I've seen of such similar clumsiness by a 'watch repairer'. :huh:

It's the third or fourth time I've come across this *exact same problem* on Seiko 7A38's.

Most recently, with this lovely condition 7A38-6080: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=43103&view=findpost&p=531375

.... where 'Christ' had charged the eBay seller an extortionate *22.00 Euros* for changing the battery ....

.... and the privilege of dislocating the sweep second hand's spring tensioner, at the same time. :angry:

It arrived with exactly the same symptoms - but at least it had the correct #394 battery fitted.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

You jammy dodger, I wish all fixes were that easy!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... and fitted with that 'orrible dark green shark leather strap - which had to go ! :yucky:


What ? :huh: No derogatory remarks about my (possibly questionable) choice of a replacement strap ? :lookaround:

Iâ€™ve got Phil (11oss) to blame (in fact, thank very much :thumbup: ) for the choice of Tan Lizard.

See his ad from last March in the Sales forum: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40434

I was so desperate to get that dark green shark strap off the watch ....

.... and this was one of the very first things I tried on, in place of it. :blush:

To me, it suits the dressy style of this particular 7A38 (718L) dial face, and also looks very 80â€™s.



















It got me started on something of a quest â€" to get all my 7A38-726xâ€™s on matching Lizard bands. Of more anon.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great looking watch, love the clear dial..







Not 100% sure about the band, it does look good but I'm so used to seeing 7A38's on steel, it might grow on me!! Was it originally produced with a steel band? Sounds like you got a bargain though! Have to put one on my to get list(watch not band)!! Nice to know about the spring tensioner, didn't have a clue what that did


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I really am beginning to build up a loathing for high street jewellers - a.k.a. Rip-off mechant 'watch botchers'. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Their classic 'botch' seems to be the ease with which they manage to ruin screw-down case-backs ....
> 
> ...


All hail the "High Street Watch-Botchers" who unwittingly introduce minor faults which means that unsuspecting owners give up their 7A38's into the bay which is known as "E".

Give thanks Paul to the "High Street Watch-Botchers" without whom you'd probably have paid 2-3 times as much for that beauty. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> Give thanks Paul to the "High Street Watch-Botchers" without whom you'd probably have paid 2-3 times as much for that beauty. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


I also give thanks :notworthy: to the eBay seller for responding *correctly* to the another potential bidder's question:



> Hello. Do you have a buy-it-now price?


:tongue2: :rofl:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

I also give thanks








to the eBay seller for responding *correctly* to the another potential bidder's question:



> Hello. Do you have a buy-it-now price?


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Was it originally produced with a steel band?


The 7A38-7260 and 7A38-726A models only came factory fitted with leather straps - usually lightly padded plain calf.

Like this 7A38-726A still on it's original Seiko strap - (belonging to an SCWF member - Peter B., a.k.a. 'DeskDiver'):










However, the 7A38-7240; 7A38-724A; 7A38-7250 and 7A38-725A (exactly the same watch case, and 718L dials) ....

.... all came ex-factory on rather flimsy stainless (sometimes coated) steel bracelets.

Here's a photo of my 7A38-*7240* (left) on the correct original Seiko p/n G1285C bracelet ....

With an almost identical 7A38-*7260* (right) which I fitted with a *non*-original Seiko p/n Z1623C bracelet.










Just as a bit of an experiment. :smartass:


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like a bit of a result! I love those Seiko chronos, very underrated considering a Gen 1 can make Â£500


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a photo of my 7A38-*7240* (left) on the correct original Seiko p/n G1285C bracelet ....

With an almost identical 7A38-*7260* (right) which I fitted with a *non*-original Seiko p/n Z1623 bracelet.










Just as a bit of an experiment.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Your experiment looks great by the way...


Thanks.  I did write it up before, in an earlier thread, somewhere. :lookaround:



Paul66 said:


> Only just noticed that the 72xx have slightly wider cases at 3 & 9 O'clock ....nice


Yes, I don't know quite how you should describe the 7A38-724x/-725x/-726x watch case. :dontgetit:

Perhaps elliptical ? It certainly isn't perfectly round - different radii all over.

Certainly made filing those Z1623 bracelet end pieces to fit *interesting*.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Your experiment looks great by the way...
> ...


Elliptical sounds good to me.. Looks great.. A job well done, well worth the effort you put in I'd say


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> Give thanks Paul to the "High Street Watch-Botchers" without whom you'd probably have paid *2-3 times* as much for that beauty. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


How about *6** (SIX)* times as much as I paid, Dave ? :dontgetit:

Last night, I was idly browsing a Spanish watch forum: www.foroderelojes.es ....

looking at something else (but 7A38-related, naturally - I copied you on the email :wink2: )

and I came across this small photo of a mint-ish looking silver-grey faced 7A38-7060:










I decided to see if I could track it down from that small watermark in the bottom R.H. corner.

Didn't take very long to find the source of the image: http://www.chrono24.com/en/search/index.htm?showid=1501458

Yup. The German dealer is asking *Â£298 Sterling or â‚¬340 Euros* !! :shocking:

Nice watch - not advertised as brand new, but obviously in a very nice original condition ....

.... and if you look at the other two images, still on its original grey Seiko calf leather strap.

But almost *300 Quid* for a 'dressy' 7A38 ? :thumbsdown:

You'd have thought they'd have reset the chrono' hands, before taking the photos, for that sort of asking price. 

Fortunately, I have two of this particular model already - I *was* considering converting one of them to a Franken ! :sweatdrop:

But not any more !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... this small photo of a mint-ish looking silver-grey faced 7A38-*7060*:


Which was of course meant to be 7A38-*7**2**60* (as I'd captioned the photo).


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately, I have two of this particular model already - I *was* considering converting one of them to a Franken !
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Paul, you don't strike me as someone who'd *CREATE* a Franken!!!
> 
> I bet you didn't spend *TOO* much time considering the conversion...


Purely for my own enjoyment / consumption, naturally, Paul. :wink2:

As I wrote, previously, I have *2* silver-grey faced 7A38-7260's (besides the very similar-looking 7A38-7240).

The other one is on a light grey lizard skin strap (which matches the dial face nicely - photos to follow later) ....

I wasn't sure which of these (but probably the one on the incorrect p/n Z1623C bracelet) I was going to convert ....

But I'd bought this on eBay recently:










A beater, non-running 7A38-725A. I wanted it mostly for parts - bezel is quite good (and I have a 7A38-725A already  ),

But the movement turned out to be water damaged (ingress through the pusher seals - and too badly rusted up to fix :angry.

Sooo .... I thought I might use the black-ish sub dials and Tachymeter dial ring, to make a 7A38-726x Franken 'Panda'.

I gave it a LOT of consideration. :umnik2: Until I saw the price that German dealer was asking. :naughty:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> As I wrote, previously, I have *2* silver-grey faced 7A38-7260's ....
> 
> The other one is on a light grey lizard skin strap (.... photos to follow later) ....


As promised:



















Bezel's gold plating is a bit worn around the 5 o'clock area. Otherwise it's in quite a nice condition.

Came to me (off eBay) fitted with an 18mm two-tone Speidel expansion bracelet (in a 20mm lug width):










All I've done with it, so far, was to fit a Sternkreuz replacement crystal; new battery, clean it up a bit, and the strap.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > As I wrote, previously, I have *2* silver-grey faced 7A38-7260's ....
> ...


Great looking watch Paul, a job well done! I'm going to put the 7260s on my "to get" list. I love the raised gold on the face an the eliptical case, one of the best looking 7A38s IMO. Also love the strap!! I recently aquired a very nice 7069 and would post some pictures but don't think I have a high enough post count yet


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Great looking watch Paul, a job well done! I'm going to put the 7260s on my "to get" list.


In my experience, that two-tone silver-grey faced 7A38-7260 (SAA098J) is one of the easier versions to find.

I've seen probably half a dozen (or maybe more) on eBay, in the last 18 months of looking.

However, it's quite easy to mistake for the 7A38-7240, if one of those is offered without it's original bracelet.



Paul66 said:


> I love the raised gold on the face an the eliptical case, one of the best looking 7A38s IMO.


Yes, I've become quite a fan of them myself - especially on lizard straps. :man_in_love:



Paul66 said:


> I recently aquired a very nice 7069 and would post some pictures but don't think I have a high enough post count yet.


Paul.

The ability to upload photos to your posts in not post-count dependant. There's nothing stopping you now.

Just please start another thread or topic, rather than in a post in this thread - by means of an experiment.









There is a sticky thread somewhere (by PGTips or JoT) giving full instructions on how to upload photos.

I think this might be the one: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40317


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> In my experience, that two-tone silver-grey faced 7A38-7260 (SAA098J) is one of the easier versions to find.


While I remember, here's an illustration of the SAA098J from a 1980's German Seiko catalogue:










It clearly shows the slightly unusual stitching pattern of the original Seiko leather strap.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, that two-tone silver-grey faced 7A38-7260 (SAA098J) is one of the easier versions to find.
> ...


Here's a slightly better quality German Seiko catalogue illustration of the stainless black-faced 7A38-7260 (SAA097J):










.... which 7Axx collectors probably deem the most desireable variant of 7A38-726x, and is rather more difficult to find ! :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

In fact, until I found my own example, the only other one I'd seen was owned by fellow 7Axx collector Dave S.

Back in June of last year, we were discussing the dial face colours of 7A38's ....

(and how many of them *appear to have been incorrectly entered* on Seiko's database)

in a thread on the old (now defunct) Network54 Seiko & Citizen watch forum: http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/message/1244239657/Help+needed+with+7A38+Model+numbers+-+SKU+codes

Towards the bottom of that thread, DaveS posted this: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1244307633



> *Here's my stainless steel 7A38-7260*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

You we're right about the shark grain strap, it looks lovely now!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> In fact, until I found my own example, the only other one I'd seen was owned by fellow 7Axx collector Dave S.


So when this came up on eBay (in Italy) as a 'Buy-it-Now', in early December last year:










.... despite the seller's slightly 'iffy' listing photo, I didn't hesitate to hit the button. The price was pretty reasonable too.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

The Canon Man said:


> You we're right about the *shark* grain strap, it looks lovely now!


Thanks - but it's actually *lizard* grain (or genuine lizard skin on that particular one).









But wait till you see the next one.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> So when this came up on eBay (in Italy) as a 'Buy-it-Now', in early December last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It arrived just before Christmas, and came fitted with a new matt black plain flat calf leather strap ....

.... looking very similar, in fact, to that which Dave S had fitted on his stainless 'black-faced' 7A38-7260.

However, it also came with a couple of nasty dings in the bezel (which were just visible in the seller's photo). 

Fortunately, I'd had the (lucky) foresight to buy this, a few months earlier:










It's (the now empty packet for) a N.O.S. 7A38-7260 stainless bezel. 

The gold-plated version of this bezel, Seiko p/n 8234310*1* is obsolete, NLA and 'unobtainium'. 

I'd bought this, with the intention of having it gold plated, to use on one of my other 7A38-7260's. 

Thankfully, I hadn't got round to having it gold plated by the time I bought the stainless 7A38-7260. :sweatdrop:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Towards the bottom of that thread, DaveS posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Dave S wrote was mostly true, except that the dial face colour also has a hint of 'metallic' about it, too.

Incidentally, the Tachymeter dial ring is a 'normal' black with white lettering part, also used on the 7A38-7029.

It took me a while until I eventually found a matching dark grey lizard strap that I was happy with:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul.
> 
> The ability to upload photos to your posts in not post-count dependant. There's nothing stopping you now.
> 
> ...


Nope. *THIS* is the thread (it's a sticky at the top of the General Discussion section):

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637 .... entitled 'How To Upload Picture To The Forum', funnily enough.


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > .... and fitted with that 'orrible dark green shark leather strap - which had to go ! :yucky:
> ...


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Paul.
> ...


Thanks for the info Paul, will try and get some pics done and have-a go


----------



## marko68 (Apr 24, 2010)

hi i have a Seiko 7A38-7240 watch with the original bracelet does anybody know roughly how much it is worth please . thanks


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

marko68 said:


> I have a Seiko 7A38-7240 watch with the original bracelet does anybody know roughly how much it is worth please.


Going on current eBay prices, and very much dependant on condition - around Â£100 or so. :lookaround:

There was a fairly nice example on eBay from a German seller last November:




























.... which went for around 120 Euros, if my memory serves correctly. :umnik2:

My own, almost mint example cost me $152.50 on eBay, last August - against some strong bidding competition. 



















Although it was described as 'New Old Stock' - it wasn't. :angry: .... but I knew that, anyway, before I bid.









If you look at the listing photos, you can see that the bezel has been replaced - but at 30Â° out of kilter. 

The bezel was like new, and came fitted with an incorrect 2.0mm thick replacement crystal (now replaced) ....

So I would suspect that it had possibly met with a small accident, at the hands of a previous owner ....

Who then took it to a 'High Street Watch Botcher' to have it 'put right'. Only they got it wrong. 

From the unmarked condition of the rest of the watch, it looks like it was hardly ever worn after that. 

It came with the wrong Seiko box and tags, by the way - as shown in the second photo above.

I did try to explain to the eBay seller that he had the descriptions, boxes and tags mixed up.

Didn't take me very long (about Â½ hour's work) to return the watch to correct original ex-factory condition ....

There's a photo of it (the left of the pair) in my post #14 of this thread, that you've probably already seen.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Going by the number of appearances on eBay, the 7A38-7240 is comparatively rare (as a 7A38-xxxx variant).

The only other *proper* example (on the original G1285C bracelet) I've seen was on eBay in France in December:










It was poorly photographed, poorly described (in French) and didn't sell (even when subsequently re-listed).

Initial bid price was 50 Euros, IIRC. I was tempted, but I'd simply had been buying too many others to afford it.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Going by the number of appearances on eBay, the 7A38-7240 is comparatively rare (as a 7A38-xxxx variant).
> 
> The only other *proper* example (on the original G1285C bracelet) ....


This was the first example of a(ny) 7A38-7240 that I came across, on eBay, in August last year - before I bought mine:





































It came from one of the Filipino 'watch cookers'. I can't remember what this one went for now. 

As you can see from the photos, it's been fitted with a later incorrect Seiko bracelet, p/n Z1857C ....

And Yes, I will admit to more than just a tad of plagiarism here. :blush:

It was this watch that inspired me to modify my second silver-faced 7A38-7260 with the Z1623C bracelet. :hypocrite:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The only other *proper* example (on the original G1285C bracelet) ....
> 
> As you can see from the photos, it's been fitted with a later incorrect Seiko bracelet ....


The reason for the retro-fitment of other bracelets on 7A38-724x's and 7A38-725x's is quite simple ....

This photo could alternatively be very aptly captioned 'The Weakest Link'. 










Where the G1285x bracelet is attached to the spring-bar, it is formed by a *single* thickness of 18g stainless.

Needless to say, it's a very poor weak design fault on Seiko's part - and twists with very little provocation. :thumbsdown:

The lower joining link on my allegedly 'N.O.S.' 7A38-7250 was distorted and needed some gentle re-forming.

Which reminds me - that's yet another of my 7A38's that I still haven't got around to photographing yet. :blush:

Anyway, I personally think that with their dressy look and tapering slender lug design ....

.... that the 7A38-724x, -725x and -726x range all look *far better* on leather straps. :wub:

Especially if it's Lizard (or even Lizard grained) leather. :tongue2: .... Of more anon.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

marko68 said:


> I have a Seiko 7A38-7240 watch with the original bracelet does anybody know roughly how much it is worth please.


I trust the previous few posts (more than) answered your question.

It would be nice if you posted some photos of your 7A38-7240. Hint. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This photo could alternatively be very aptly captioned 'The Weakest Link'.
> 
> Where the G1285x bracelet is attached to the spring-bar, it is formed by a *single* thickness of 18g stainless.
> 
> ...


Forgot that I had a photo of said bent-up bracelet first joining link on file (from the eBay seller's listing).


















It's quite clearly visible here - :feck:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thanks - but it's actually *lizard* grain (or genuine lizard skin on that particular one) ....
> 
> But wait till you see the next one.


S'pose I'd better finish off my 'rant' - or at least post photos of the other two on lizard straps. 

Both of these fall into the category of well-used beaters - they're far from pristine ! :blush:

First up is a 7A38-7260.

It's the comparitively rare all-over gold-plated version - SAA100J.

It uses exactly the same white dial face as the 7A38-726A (SAA102J).

I bought this on eBay in April last year - the first 7A38-726x in my collection.

Got it for under 50 Quid. Nobody else bid. The seller's photo might have had something to do with it:










It obviously was in dire need of a replacement crystal. It got that immediately, a quick clean and a new battery fitted ....

and an 'el cheapo' lizard grain strap, courtesey of eBay. At some point, I'll probably get the case and bezel re-plated.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... or at least post photos of the other two on lizard straps.
> 
> Both of these fall into the category of well-used beaters - they're far from pristine ! :blush:


Next up is also a 'wrong un' (in my book) - in that it shouldn't be on *any kind* of leather strap. :blush:

It's a 7A38-725A.

This model only ever came ex-factory on a dark gunmetal coloured G1285E two-tone bracelet.

Like this example, which I saw on eBay in February 2009, and neglected to buy at the time. 










My own example, which I bought off eBay in October 2009, was rough-ish and came on a cheap black leather strap.

To date, it's had a Cousins replacement crystal; a better second-hand bezel; NOS set of pushers and crown fitted ....

.... and of course the obligatory black lizard grain strap fitted. Again, another ex-eBay 'el cheapo' ('Stylo' brand IIRC).


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry Paul - don't like the straps you've fitted on those last two. They look a bit too plasticy.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Sorry Paul - don't like the straps you've fitted on those last two. They look a bit too plasticy.


Who are you calling 'too plasticy', Paul ??? :tongue2: I'll show you plastic lizard !!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Paul - don't like the straps you've fitted on those last two. They look a bit too plasticy.
> ...


Let me have a guess at their names! The blue one's called "Seiko" and the green one's called "7A38"...lol


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> The blue one's called "*Seiko*" and the green one's called "7A38"...lol


Well actually he's *Gecko* - close. The other one's called 'Spot' for obvious reasons (not). :groan:

Is there a PMSL smilie ?  :rofl: :rofl2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Couple of reasons for bumping this thread - not that I usually need any excuse to resurrect older threads. 

Firstly, in case anybody happened to be searching eBay on 'Seiko 7A38' last night or early this morning ....

.... and now thinks they might have been seeing things.  Your eyes weren't playing tricks on you. :dontgetit:

Yesterday evening, a UK eBay seller listed a 7A38-726A, using my photo from the first page of this thread:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


They wrote in their description something like: The first photo is a catalogue (or possibly 'library') image.










This morning, I sent the seller a firmly worded message through eBay, asking them to remove my photo from their listing -

warning them, that as they had used my image without my express permission, they were in breach of copyright.









They complied within under half an hour, amending their description accordingly, and sent me back an apology.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Secondly, someone has questioned me over the earlier post I made on page 2 of this thread:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > As I wrote, previously, I have *2* silver-grey faced 7A38-7260's ....
> ...


..... and the post I made, more recently, in the last 'Sunday Modern' thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64185&st=15



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This morning, just finished giving this Two-Tone 7A38-7260 a light fettling. :hammer:
> 
> Bought it on eBay in January, and only just got around to cleaning it up - bit of a backlog. :blush:
> 
> ...


Seems I need to clarify. 

I *now* have *3* of these silver-grey faced 7A38-7260's (two of which are fitted with the same light grey lizard straps).

Clear enough ?


----------

